# What size MM stones are popular



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

What size stones does everyone use or find when making your designs are very popular. I know that it depends on the design that you are making, but just to give a general idea. 

I will be starting here soon doing rhinestone shirts by hand using different designs along with the silicone tape that I just purchased. I have already purchased my stones which are machine cut, and I ordered ss-06 and ss-10, but by looking at the samples I received as well look like I should go and order ss-16 and ss-20 also.

Does anyone use these two sizes alot ss-16 and ss-20, along with ss-06 and ss-10. If any others please state what size.

Thanks!


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Most popular are ss6 and ss10 Koren Rhinestones. Unless you are doing highend shirts I would use Koren rhinestones much cheaper. There is also lots of info on this forum just search Rhinestones. Hope this helps

Susan


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I only use machine cut rhinestones. It maybe adds a dollar or two to the cost of the shirt.

I use ss10 the most. ss6 and ss16 are tied for second and ss20 the least.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

DivineBling said:


> I only use machine cut rhinestones. It maybe adds a dollar or two to the cost of the shirt.
> 
> I use ss10 the most. ss6 and ss16 are tied for second and ss20 the least.


Thanks! Great, I will go and order ss-16 and more of the ss6 and ss10.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Susan Scott said:


> Hi Most popular are ss6 and ss10 Koren Rhinestones. Unless you are doing highend shirts I would use Koren rhinestones much cheaper. There is also lots of info on this forum just search Rhinestones. Hope this helps
> 
> Susan


Thanks! I am not doing highend shirts, but I had done my research and the machine cut stones that I have already bought were cheaper than the korean stones. 

I agree that this forum is full of information and thats how I came about getting the stones that I have already purchased. They were very affordable and good quality.


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

mrshicks2002--if you don't mind sharing, where did you get the machine cut stones from? There are so many vendors of sooo many different stones, my head is spinning!! Also, what are the popular basic colors you ordered? I am just "playing" around with some designs while waiting for my cutter to arrive. Thanks.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Just beware of really cheap stones.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

mrshicks2002 said:


> Thanks! I am not doing highend shirts, but I had done my research and the machine cut stones that I have already bought were cheaper than the korean stones.
> 
> I agree that this forum is full of information and thats how I came about getting the stones that I have already purchased. They were very affordable and good quality.


An MC stone cheaper than a Korean stone I too would love to know where you got those from. Are you sure you got MC stones?


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

analandry said:


> mrshicks2002--if you don't mind sharing, where did you get the machine cut stones from? There are so many vendors of sooo many different stones, my head is spinning!! Also, what are the popular basic colors you ordered? I am just "playing" around with some designs while waiting for my cutter to arrive. Thanks.


Sure dont mind at all. 
I purchased my stones from Chloe at Shine Art. There are Swaroski, machine cut, korean and I believe more, but I choose the machine cut because they are close to swaroski minus the cost. 
She is a very sweet person.
http://www.shineartusa.com/She


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

veedub3 said:


> An MC stone cheaper than a Korean stone I too would love to know where you got those from. Are you sure you got MC stones?


I was told that a machine cut stone is right under Swaroski, then korean. Yes they are machine cut that I received and very beautiful. I purchased mine from Chloe at Shineartusa.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

I just looked, I can't find a price anywhere.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

L144S said:


> I just looked, I can't find a price anywhere.


I purchased my stones by calling 213-765-0910.


----------



## stephanieblingz (Sep 13, 2011)

In my years in the rhinestone business, I have only used SS6, SS10, and SS16. Anything you might need an SS20 for could be filled in with more SS16  

That is, however, for rhinestone motifs. For hand-done accessories, I love SS20 and SS30. I love how the big stones look & sparkle. 

From the right supplier, a Korean stone should be all you need for shirts, unless they are for stage or a demanding customer. Machine cut stones are great for hand-done stuff but get expensive for mass-producing. But then again, my designs have a TON of stones 

I love Sparkles Rhinestones, but I am gonna give Shine Art a call and see how their prices compare


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

stephanieblingz said:


> In my years in the rhinestone business, I have only used SS6, SS10, and SS16. Anything you might need an SS20 for could be filled in with more SS16
> 
> That is, however, for rhinestone motifs. For hand-done accessories, I love SS20 and SS30. I love how the big stones look & sparkle.
> 
> ...


Thanks and let me know how the prices compare!


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

Could I get a website for Sparkle stones or is that the name of the website? Thanks!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

stephanieblingz said:


> In my years in the rhinestone business, I have only used SS6, SS10, and SS16. Anything you might need an SS20 for could be filled in with more SS16


Typically I would agree with you, but these designs just don't look as good with ss16 stones. The ss20s just seem to really pop more!


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Oooooooo, Stephanie, I love those!

I need to get a little more creative. All I ever use is ss06 and ss10.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

DivineBling said:


> Typically I would agree with you, but these designs just don't look as good with ss16 stones. The ss20s just seem to really pop more!


Love the shirts! Are these ss-20 stones used on these shirts?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you Leap and Tamara! 
That design has been so popular!

Yes, the colored stones are all ss20. I tried to use ss16, but they were too close in size to the ss10 and didn't pop enough. 
I so rarely use ss20 stones, but I like them with this design.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have found that when working with a filled and detailed design ss10 are the most common for me,, 

When working in a large area and non detailed, and non filled designs I work with alot of ss10 and ss16 stones.


----------



## RCouture (Jul 21, 2011)

I have found that 10ss and 16ss are two of the more popluar sizes, that is one reason we really only sell those sizes. 6ss stones are also popular if you have an intricate design.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I only use ss10.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have been doing dance bags with rhinestones also and I have found myself using ss10 the most.


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

mrshicks2002 said:


> I have been doing dance bags with rhinestones also and I have found myself using ss10 the most.


Would you mind sharing here or in PM your supplier for the dance bags? I've been looking for some to stone for a local dance school. Thanks!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

analandry said:


> Would you mind sharing here or in PM your supplier for the dance bags? I've been looking for some to stone for a local dance school. Thanks!


Sorry but I don't have a supplier. I just purchase regular tote bags and add everything to them. See link below to look at some of the bags

Steppin'Out Boutique - Bling Tote Bags


----------

